# كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2008)

بقلم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
يندر أن يوجد انسان لا تقابله مشاكل في حياته. 
إنما المهم كيف يواجهها. بحيث يحلها. أو علي الأقل لا يزيدها تعقيداً. 

حلول خاطئة 


1- البعض يواجه المشكلة بالاضطراب والحزن: 

وربما أيضا بالبكاء. وقد يصل الأمر أحياناً إلي الانهيار.. وهذا الأمر كثيراً ما يحدث عند بعض النساء...وينبغي أن نعرف أن البكاء لا يحل مشكلة. وأن الذي يواجهالمشكلة بالحزن والاضطراب. إنما يسئ إلي نفسه وإلي صحته. كما أنه أثناء الاضطراب يعجز العقل عن التفكير الهادئ السليم. وربما يرتبك في أخطاء يقع فيها. وتتعقد معه الأمور..وقد يتسبب ضيقه وحزنه. في بعض أمراض تصيبه : مثل ضغط الدم. أو قرحة المعدة. أو الكبد أحياناً. 

***
2- والبعض قد يواجه المشكلة بحيلة خاطئة: 

ہ مثال ذلك : في قصة يوسف الصديق : لما رفض الزنا مع امرأة سيده وهرب منها : كيف واجهت تلك المرأة هذه المشكلة؟ إدعت عليه باطلاً أنه هو الذي أراد اغتصابها! فألصقت به تهمة زورا! 
ہ مثال آخر : تلميذ يواجهه امتحان. وهو غير مستعد له. فيواجه هذا الامتحان بطريقة من طرق الغش وهي كثيرة. أو يحاول أن يهرب من لجنة الامتحان خفيةً. دون أن يقدم ورقة الإجابة..! 
ہ مثال ثالث : مجرم في جريمة قتل أو سرقة. يحاول أن يتخلص من اتهامه في الجريمة. بأن يحاول اثبات وجوده في مكان آخر غير مكان الجريمة في وقت ارتكابها! 
ہ علي أن كل هذه الحيل قد تكتشف. فلا تنفع صاحبها. بل ربما تضيف إليه جرماً آخر!

***
3- وهناك من يحاول حلّ مشكلته. بأية خطية يلجأ إليها : 

ہ كإنسان يعمل علي حلّ مشكلة الفقر بالسرقة. أو بالاحتيال علي الآخرين. أو بالنصب. أو بقبول الرشوة. أو باللجوء إلي خطية أخري! 
علي أن الخطيئة - وإن بدت موصلة الي الغرض في بادئ الأمر - ما أسهل أن تؤدي إلي نتائج سيئة أو خطيرة فيما بعد. كأن توصل إلي السجن. أو إلي سوء السمعة علي الأقل. 
ہ ومن أمثلة معالجة المشكلة بخطية : فتاة تزني وتحمل سفاحاً. فتعالج هذه المشكلة بالإجهاض. وهكذا تضيف إلي خطية الزني خطية القتل. قتل الجنين. وبالإجهاض تدفع نفسها في مشاكل أخري.. وربما يتقدم أحد ليتزوجها. فتواجه مشكلة أخري وهي خداعه وإثبات بكوريتها. فتلجأ إلي خطايا أخري للوصول إلي ذلك الخداع.. 

***
4- وهناك أمثلة أخري لمحاولة معالجة المشكلة بخطية: 


ہ أحيانا يحاول شخص أن يحل مشكلته بالكذب أو الإنكار. فيقول لم أفعل. أو لم يحدث. أو يحاول أن ينسب الفعل إلي غيره..وإن لم يصدقوا إنكاره. يحاول أن يثبت كذبه بالقَسَم فيحلف باطلاً. وهكذا يضيف خطية أخري إلي ما سبق. 
ہ والبعض قد يعمل إلي مواجهة الخطية بالانتقام : الانتقام ممن يتهمه. أو الانتقام ممن كشفه أو ممن يظن أنه السبب!

***


5- وهناك من يواجه المشكلة بالغضب والنرفزة: 


ہ كأب يضع الترمومتر في فم ابنه المريض. وإذ يكشف إرتفاعاً في درجة الحرارة. يلقي بالترمومترفي عصبية فيكسره. مع ما يتلفظه من كلمات السخط. وتبقي درجة الحرارة مرتفعة. لم ينقصها غضبه! 
ہ أو أب يلاحظ إهمال ابنه. أو تأخره في العودة مساءً. فيضربه في عنف. ويمنعه من الخروج من البيت. وتحدث مشاكل جديدة نتيجة لعنف الأب. مثل الدواء الذي له آثار جانبية.. وقد لا يكون هذا التصرف علاجاً علي الإطلاق.. 
ہ ومن أمثلته أيضا الزوج "الحِمش" الذي يعالج أخطاء زوجته بعنف. بضرب أو طرد أو حبس في البيت.. ويكون هذا نقطة البدء في فشل حياته الزوجية..

***
6- هناك أيضا من يحاول أن يحل مشكلته بالعناد: 


وهذا النوع تكون في نفسيته ألوان من الكبرياء أو الأنانية. وقد يسمي هذا عزة النفس أو الكرامة..فيصر علي رأيه أو علي تصرفه. مهما قاد هذا العناد إلي نتائج سيئة.. ويستمر في تشدده. وتتعقد مشكلته أكثر من الأول. ولا ينفعه عناده بشئ. ولا ينال بها كرامته.

***
7- والبعض يلجأ في حل مشكلته إلي القهر أو الإرغام: 

وهذا الإسلوب له أشكال متنوعة : فقد يكون مادياً أو معنوياً. والنوع المادي يدخل فيه الإيذاء. والنوع المعنوي يدخل فيه التهديد. وما أكثر الوان التهديد. 
وأحيانا يكون القهر بأسلوب سلبي. كمداومة البكاء أو النكد. كما يفعل النساء أو الصغار. أو الإضراب عن الطعام كما يفعل الكبار. وهذا القهر السلبي يلجأ إليه من لا طاقة لهم علي عمل إيجابي..واسلوب القهر عموماً. هو وسيلة لإرغام الغير علي قبول ما لا يرضاه. وحتي لو استجاب له قهراً. لا يكون مقتنعاً عقلاً. ولا يكون راضياً قلباً.. 
وللأسف قد يلجأ الوالدان أحيانا إلي طرق من الإرغام الأدبي. لكي تتزوج ابنتهما بمن لا ترضاه. تحت ضغط مرض الأب أو الأم بسبب رفضها قبول زيجة يظنان هما أنها الأفضل! أو تحت ضغط الإلحاح المستمر أو التخويف​


----------



## وليم تل (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## سيزار (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على هذا الموضوع 

وياريت عايزين موضوع حلو زى دا عن حلول المشاكل وبكدا يبقى ربنا يعوض تعبك بجد وزياده عليه كمان 
وشكرا


----------



## candy shop (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*

ميرسى اوى يا سيزار 

مبسوطه ان الموضوع عجبك​


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*

احنا لو عملنا زى ما قولتى نبقى حلينا كل ماشكلنا قبل ما تبدا لو بدات نقدر نحلها قبل ما تكبر 
لكن عند وجود المشكلة يختلف رد فعل كل شخص زى ما قولتى وكمان لو فى حل بيختلف من واحد لاخر وكمان لازم نفكر قبل ما ناخد اى رد فعل 
بس موضوع جميل جدا شكر ا يا كاندى ​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*



مينا 188 قال:


> احنا لو عملنا زى ما قولتى نبقى حلينا كل ماشكلنا قبل ما تبدا لو بدات نقدر نحلها قبل ما تكبر
> لكن عند وجود المشكلة يختلف رد فعل كل شخص زى ما قولتى وكمان لو فى حل بيختلف من واحد لاخر وكمان لازم نفكر قبل ما ناخد اى رد فعل
> بس موضوع جميل جدا شكر ا يا كاندى ​



اشكرك يا مينا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sweetly heart (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*

موضوع اكتير حلو من احلا مواضيع المنتدى 
لكن الطريقة الافضل لمواجهة الخطا هى استيعاب الخطا وتقييم اسبابه وتحملها وليس القائها على حساب الاخرين الذين ليس لهم دخلا فى خطئى 

مشكوووووووووورة w_candyshop_s متميزة بمواضيعك ومباركة دائما ​


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*



sweetly heart قال:


> موضوع اكتير حلو من احلا مواضيع المنتدى
> لكن الطريقة الافضل لمواجهة الخطا هى استيعاب الخطا وتقييم اسبابه وتحملها وليس القائها على حساب الاخرين الذين ليس لهم دخلا فى خطئى
> 
> مشكوووووووووورة w_candyshop_s متميزة بمواضيعك ومباركة دائما ​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فونتالولو (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*

_سلام الرب يسوع
 الموضوع جميل يا ماما كاندي  تعيش ايدك _


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع جميل يا ماما كاندي  تعيش ايدك _



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف نواجة المشكلات؟؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------

